

Intel predicts 10GHz chips by 2011  - avgarrison
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/intel-predicts-10ghz-chips-by-2011-20000726/

======
reemrevnivek
Published Jul. 26, 2000.

Really, this isn't that far off. We've got 4-, 6-, and 8-core chips running at
2-3 GHz, for an effective speed within an order of magnitude of 10 GHz.

Edit: Read through some of the comments for a good laugh!

~~~
Goronmon
_doesn't matter the speed of intel's chip in 2011 because motorola and ibm
will already have chips out by then that are more effective, use energy
better, and run applications ready for the new iMac's that are introduced at
the 2011 MacWorld. They'll run at somewhere near 7GHz and still be faster than
an 11GHz or even 128GHz sh_ t that intel puts out.. - by StickWithApple*

I think that's my favorite one so far.

